# Project STEALTH, a MKV story......



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Update on page 2* 
*Pics with the new wheels* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4416916
So figured i would go a head and get my build up thread started since i started my build. I dont plan on having this done any time soon, at the earliest im looking is mid march durring spring and at latest by the end of May. With school and all i just dont have the time or the space to do it. Cars currently on H&R Super Sport springs and Bilstein Sport shocks.
But enough with the blabber on to the set up and the pics.
The kit.









Bagyard Front struts. 
Slam Specialties RE5 rear bags
Slip and skinny 5 gal tank.
dual SMC water traps.
2 Viair duel needle 160psi gauges.
2 6 prong switches ( front up/down, rear up/down)
Bilstein Rear sport shocks 
Back to Basics rear cups.
Dual viair 400's
110/145 pressure switch.
Fittings and other misc stuff.
AFC 3/8 manifold valves.
Fablab Pressurite.
And the car its going on.

















_Modified by runnin9z at 8:20 PM 1-7-2009_

_Modified by runnin9z at 12:09 AM 1-12-2009_ 

_Modified by runnin9z at 12:44 AM 3-17-2009_


_Modified by runnin9z at 2:26 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Project STEALTH, a MKV story...... (runnin9z)*

Got the trunk and tank all set up, the goal was to keep it as stealthy as possible and to maximise trunk space to haul stuff back and forth to school. I also wanted to keep a spare tire, i have a 3 hr drive back and forth to school and a blow out on the highway with no spare would suck. I ended up getting a Audi A3 donut spare to save space and it worked out nice. I was also able to get the sub amp off the seat and under the floor.
The floor was raised 7 inches or and it flush with the part where the hatch closes. I should be able to get all the valves and compressors under there.
How it started minus the sub








Progress.
















OOOPS had my garge door opener sitting on the roof, dad opend the hatch and it slid in the gap, when we closed it crunch and bend. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Project STEALTH, a MKV story...... (runnin9z)*

And the finished trunk.
























and with the back seats down you can see the tank.


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

****s gay for real







hahaha, let me know how much u end up spending ya ****, and i may have to start saving up if i end up keeping the mkv. Pretty sure in the end its cheaper then sub frames, airbags and oil pans lol.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Project STEALTH, a MKV story...... (runnin9z)*

sick cant wait to see the final result


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (keepit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keepit* »_****s gay for real







hahaha, let me know how much u end up spending ya ****, and i may have to start saving up if i end up keeping the mkv. Pretty sure in the end its cheaper then sub frames, airbags and oil pans lol. 

haha maybe you should just watch were your driving and not go off roading.
Plus i need a new hatch witch sucks.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

looks clean...I like how you are gonna have air, a sub and still have room for a little trunk space. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_looks clean...I like how you are gonna have air, a sub and still have room for a little trunk space. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well there was no way i was getting rid of the sub lol, got to be able to take dirty laundry home to get washed haha, and well air thats a no brainer.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

Looks proper thus far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
haha maybe you should just watch were your driving and not go off roading.
Plus i need a new hatch witch sucks.

Haha i was watching for real no way to avoid it, if i had air i could have aired up and maybe missed it like it was ****ing huge dude for real. It was either hit it or get rear ended slamming on the brakes to get around it.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

looks real clean.
my only complaint is, how are your going to access the water trap? besides having to take the sub and floor out twice a week


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_looks real clean.
my only complaint is, how are your going to access the water trap? besides having to take the sub and floor out twice a week

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_looks real clean.
my only complaint is, how are your going to access the water trap? besides having to take the sub and floor out twice a week

Humm didnt really think about that. Guess im going have to take the sub out every week like you said lol. the floor is able to hinge up and can be propped up with a piece of wood or something so the floor and amp dont have to come completely out.
I guess its a trade off but ill be able to live with it.... hopfully


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_looks real clean.
my only complaint is, how are your going to access the water trap? besides having to take the sub and floor out twice a week

how often do you drain your water trap?


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Hey ****,
Thought u got the hatch fixed?
Setup looks alright so far, i mean for a Brown kid i expected everything to look comepletly stock haha but its ok ur still in college ile give u this one








Q: Where's the water trap located at?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_Hey ****,
Thought u got the hatch fixed?
Setup looks alright so far, i mean for a Brown kid i expected everything to look comepletly stock haha but its ok ur still in college ile give u this one








Q: Where's the water trap located at?


Hey Barbie Ken i dont want to hear it from you. The idea was for the whole set up to look stock idiot, hence the name STEALTH lol
Water trap mounts between the tank and the compressor.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks to be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

ill fix your roof player


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_
how often do you drain your water trap?

about twice a week. ny gets awfully cold in the winter.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

this thing isn't done yet?









why isn't our name in ur sig? hmmm...?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_this thing isn't done yet?









why isn't our name in ur sig? hmmm...? 


Danny your such a tard.... No its not done it be really weird to bag just the rear with no compressors or valves, id have to run around with a bike pump.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
about twice a week. ny gets awfully cold in the winter.

that makes sense then i just drained mine the other day in about 6 months and less than a tablespoon of water came out


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
Plus i need a new hatch witch sucks.

that one could be fixed


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

just a suggestion. you could incorporate your sub in a "stealthy" manner and not have that ginormous enclosure.
which in turn would free up ever *more* trunk space.
none the less, good luck with finishing the build my man!


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_just a suggestion. you could incorporate your sub in a "stealthy" manner and not have that ginormous enclosure.
which in turn would free up ever *more* trunk space.
none the less, good luck with finishing the build my man!

O yeah man i know there are allot of possibilities, at this point though i just wanted to use what i had and not spend any money that didn't need to be spent.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

easiest way would be buy a little more wood and do the sub enclosure/amp rack on top of the tank cover.
you would have that whole front hatch space, and throw a grille on the sub to protect it


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

bump for a local ballin mk5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif subscribed


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Updates should be soon, i just need to get off my ass and pick up the camera thats 2 feet in front of me.


----------



## mfunk (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

Ash you takin to long hurry up


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (mfunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mfunk* »_Ash you takin to long hurry up









Glad to see you got a new account funk, maybe this one wont be spammed. lol


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

MOAR PICTARZ PLZ


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Yo how long is your tank?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

about 5 inches less then the width of the trunk.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

my tank barely fits in the trunk, its a tight squeze need some good lube to make it fit


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_my tank barely fits in the trunk, its a tight squeze need some good lube to make it fit

lick it before you stick it


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

sometimes i get a little parched and that wont suffice


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks ash u suck, i meant the tank dimensions not how it sits in your damn trunk gesh, do u have a link to where u got the tank from?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, did you guys make any progress this weekend?


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

i like how you set it up so you still have almost as much room as before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess i better go ahead and post some pics god im a lazy bastard.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

So progress was made, i did the whole damn thing on my own since my freind that was goign to help me had car trouble and showed up to put the wheels on at the end.








i started saterday night, and was done tuesday morningish. All in all it was fun, i have a few things in the trunk i want to clean up to more of my linkings, and a small leak from the tank to fix. 
Didnt take to many pics since i was on my own. ill get some more pics tomorrow when its not raining. And yes the wheels are only temporary.
















































*Is this ok*


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

By the way this is with no frame notch, and the front sway is still in but disconnected, and it has 205/55 tires.


----------



## dubbinfresh72 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

**** is hella dum


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinfresh72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinfresh72* »_**** is hella dum

Yeah your telling me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok great, ill have my wheels off with in the next few days ill see what its doing then


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
Didnt take to many pics since i was on my own. ill get some more pics tomorrow when its not raining. And yes the wheels are only temporary.


He lies!!
j/k. Good job! now, get out your sawzall and notch your frame rail!!


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (ModernDayThorns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModernDayThorns* »_
He lies!!
j/k. Good job! now, get out your sawzall and notch your frame rail!!
















ill pass on the sawzall, and just get dave to do it with a circle cutter.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_







ill pass on the sawzall, and just get dave to do it with a circle cutter. 

plasma son...bess bring this is out thursday


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

plasma


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
plasma son...bess bring this is out thursday

my wagon will need some plasma action too.


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
plasma son...bess bring this is out thursday

Yeah!! Listen to Diddy!!


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
plasma son...bess bring this is out thursday

Trying to take apart some Rs's on thursday ehhh ehhh.







again.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

stop slackin and call the shop foooo


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_stop slackin and call the shop foooo

But but but, i really dont have a good excuse for this.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

Few new pics i snapped while i had the camera out.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

lookin "fresh"


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*s**h**i**t**s* weak... lol jk <3


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeoxmall* »_*s**h**i**t**s* weak... lol jk <3

Lol jeffery you know you love it
SO i got the frame knotched and the only thing holding the front up is the tires. Its like 1/2 and inch from laying frame


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

wow it looks amazing, ever do anything different with the sub enclosure?


----------

